# Looking at a new Carry gun, any thoughts on XD Mod.2



## KCook3 (Dec 13, 2015)

Looking at XD Mod.2 in S&W40 any thought on this gun? Looking at compact using the extended mag. I plan on shooting with it before I buy but was hoping for some input from some owners/users.

Thanks

KC


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Springfield's are really nice guns. I've had no issues with mine. If you buy it before 12/31/15 they have a special offer. 


> 2 EXTRA MAGS, DUAL PISTOL RANGE BAG, & DOUBLE MAG POUCH FREE!
> WITH THE PURCHASE OF ANY SPRINGFIELD ARMORY® PISTOL!
> SEPTEMBER 1, 2015 - DECEMBER 31, 2015


I received mine within two weeks of submission when they ran the same offer.


----------



## KCook3 (Dec 13, 2015)

Love to but I just bought a Core15 AR, so Ill have to wait till next year!!


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I myself looked at the service model 4" barrel yesterday . I really liked it over the smaller version it just felt better for me. I just bought a sig p320 compact and that is working out great! I have this addiction with guns,it's like women with shoes!


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Best carry gun to date for me is my EMP 9mm if you can swing the coin?


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Something like this ??
Feels good in my hand and shoots where I aim it !!


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

That is a nice gun but not my choice. That model looks tall to me and didn't like it a much as the 4" model. The other good choices are the S&W shield and the glock 43 both highly rated.


----------



## JonG (Jan 6, 2015)

I love mine. No kidding, I immediately shot better. Good ergonomics for me I guess. I carry with the smaller magazine, but have added a Pearce grip to give my pinky a place to perch. Perfect!


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

The problem I have with all the Springfield subcompact models and the grip extensions is it makes the guns handle too long and then you are carrying a gun that might as well be a service model with a longer barrel. The overall height of it is ridiculous in my mind,not to mention it looks like a double decker bus from London!! My MOD.2 doesn't have that look because the slide was shaved down some in overall height I read somewhere? My 4" is a bigger gun but only by a very small amount than my sig p320 and carry's much nicer to me for whatever the reason? I have noticed this in my 27 years of concealed carry that holsters and the gun that's in it are all so different!


----------



## ArmedPT (Nov 12, 2015)

I have one in .45. It fits my hand perfectly, quick target acquisition with the fiber optic front sight, and when you strip it down you can tell right away by fit and finish that this is a quality machine. Perfect for winter carry here in Chicago. I too, however, feel the extended magazine (13 rds of .45) just makes it too long. I carry with the 9 rd magazine in with the extended one as backup in a belly band. Also, to date it is the only subcompact I was able to shoot for 250 rounds in one range outing with no discomfort at all.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I did add a 4 inch service model in 9mm to my heard. The MOD 2 grip is very nice and this gun shoots like a gem!!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

so glad I bought the mod 2 rather than the older versions of this gun. fit the hands better.love the fiber optics it is a win-win


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

I just went through all this. Issue I see is if you plan to carry this is how? Open Carry?

The XD is fairly large compared to the XDC 3.3" which I went with that fits nicely in my waist band and no one knows it is there.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I have the XD9c mod2 it shots really good. I was surprised at how it carries being a little bit on the heavy side got the alien holster and it's fine, and the mod2 is much nicer then the older one. My opinion you can't go wrong with a Springfield.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

shift1 said:


> The problem I have with all the Springfield subcompact models and the grip extensions is it makes the guns handle too long and then you are carrying a gun that might as well be a service model with a longer barrel. *The overall height of it is ridiculous in my mind,not to mention it looks like a double decker bus from London!!* My MOD.2 doesn't have that look because the slide was shaved down some in overall height I read somewhere? My 4" is a bigger gun but only by a very small amount than my sig p320 and carry's much nicer to me for whatever the reason? I have noticed this in my 27 years of concealed carry that holsters and the gun that's in it are all so different!


That's a pretty good description! The Mod 2 and the XD40/9 are practically the same size. At least to me they're pretty much the same gun. The XDM .45 is the same size as my Glock G30 and I can use the same holster.


----------



## Joezilla (Mar 9, 2016)

Just picked up my Mod 2 FDE in 9mm. It is going to become my new EDC replacing my J frame 642. Pic








Joe


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice gun I think you'll be happy with it, shoot assume I never had trouble with mine. I do only have a few hundreds rounds through it, but it is pretty accurate right out of the box. Good luck with it glad it not a Taurus you'll enjoy this more.


----------

